# Well, It aint a Poncho, but...



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Its old, and GM.

My uncle and I recently acquired a 1963 Buick Riviera, It is a 1 owner car. It has a black exterior and light blue interior, 401 Nailhead.

A friend of mine who has a shop was working on his 67 GTO one day when an older gentleman came by and asked if he would be interested in a '63 Buick. My friend asked what condition and what price. The owner said it was in decent condition, but would need a lot of work, and would take whatever he could get. My friend said he would ask around if anyone was interested..

After a couple weeks the gentleman phoned my friend to say it had been sold already, we thought we had missed it.

About 3 weeks ago the gentleman phoned again saying that the person who was going to buy the car had died and he would sell it to us if we wanted it.

My uncle and friend went to look at the car (I was busy that day), and found it sitting in a pole barn sunk into the floor and dirty as a politician. My uncle and friend offered the man $500 for it. Well Im glad to say he accepted it. After trailering it back to the shop my uncle began to clean it. Well with the exception of a couple misc parts missing (a piece of back seat trim, and etc), and a very musty/ cat piss smell it is in grand condition.

It still has the bias ply tires (they still hold air!) and leaded gas!

Right now we are driving it around breaking the engine and trans back in after its long rest.

Ill post some pics as soon as I can get back to the shop with my camera.

Sadly I dont have any pictures from when it was in the barn and/or before it was (somewhat) cleaned up (thats what happens when people who dont think to bring cameras pick up a car :lol: ) but I will have some new ones soon.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

it may not be a pontiac,but that is still a beautiful car and very collectable.congrats.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, awaiting pics. At least you can drive yours...
The piss smell is more likely mouse nests everywhere made from the seat padding. Pull the seats out and somewhat apart and see.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '63 Riviera was designed primarily by Bill Mitchell, who also designed the 1963 Split Window Corvette Stingray. He designed the 1939 Cadillac 60 special, too, which was GM's first thin-pillared "hardtop" styled car. The '63 thru '65 Rivs are in my opinion one of the classiest cars to ever roll out of Detroit. I've been admiring them for years....especially the dual-quad Gran Sports of '65!! Sounds like you saved this one!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Does it look like this .....


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

It aint that nice lol. 

It looks more like this, but a bit nicer. (note, not my car, I havnt had time to go to the shop yet)


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well after being busy I was finally able to get up to the shop to get pictures. Unfortunatelly the keys were in the shop (and my buddy was busy and couldn't come open it so i could get the keys). But I took some pictures from the outside that you can enjoy.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I want one...... I really like that interior Too Many Projects...... god that is just beauty.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

500 bucks..............it would probably bring 10 times that on the open market. That is one heck of a nice old car !!!


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha yea thanks, It does need a new interior though. The headliner is ripped, the seat padding is off... (maybe it just broke down, maby it was removed by some rodent, i dont know), it needs new carpet. The Dash cover needs to be fixed/ replaced, the rear package tray needs to be replaced (probably just the upholstery on it), and the Engine needs to be overhauled and painted (It looks really rusty right now), and the trans needs to be overhauled/ replaced (I really want a TH400 in it, the 2 speed just aint cutting it.)

Also the seat belts need to be replaced (or if available the hardware rechromed).


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> Haha yea thanks, It does need a new interior though. The headliner is ripped, the seat padding is off... (maybe it just broke down, maby it was removed by some rodent, i dont know), it needs new carpet. The Dash cover needs to be fixed/ replaced, the rear package tray needs to be replaced (probably just the upholstery on it), and the Engine needs to be overhauled and painted (It looks really rusty right now), and the trans needs to be overhauled/ replaced (I really want a TH400 in it, the 2 speed just aint cutting it.)
> 
> Also the seat belts need to be replaced (or if available the hardware rechromed).



Nice find! Good luck.


----------

